# 1975 350 lifter noise



## ctstewart000 (Nov 4, 2008)

My son just rebuilt his 350 Chevy and we can't get the lifters to shut up. We put two sets in and it still won't stop. We adjust they are quiet for about 5 mins. and it starts again, adjust again. We can't get it to stop.

75# oil pressure
studs not pulling out
nuts not backing off

I've worked on cars most of my life this has me stumped.


----------



## emilio garcia (Apr 14, 2008)

sounds to me like you got the wrong lifters it takes 2 kinds on that 350. check with dealer and will tell you which ones go in there


----------



## ctstewart000 (Nov 4, 2008)

emilio garcia said:


> sounds to me like you got the wrong lifters it takes 2 kinds on that 350. check with dealer and will tell you which ones go in there


He put the same kind in that was in it before he rebuilt it. Thats were we are running in to a problem. :sigh:


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the form :wave:

What kind and weight oil are you using ? 

BG


----------



## ctstewart000 (Nov 4, 2008)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi and welcome to the form :wave:
> 
> What kind and weight oil are you using ?
> 
> BG


 10-30


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The 75# oil pressure might seem a little high.....you might want to check for blockage in the oil galleys that feed the lifters. That is if you have hydraulic lifters. If running solid lifters, then you have a different problem.

Keep us posted,
SABL

PS. I'll check my manuals and try to determine what the cause might be.


----------



## ctstewart000 (Nov 4, 2008)

SABL said:


> The 75# oil pressure might seem a little high.....you might want to check for blockage in the oil galleys that feed the lifters. That is if you have hydraulic lifters. If running solid lifters, then you have a different problem.
> 
> Keep us posted,
> SABL
> ...


Yeah its driving me nuts. I boiled the block out and wire brushed all the galleys. It has a high pressure oil pump. When adjusting the lifters the oil squirts about 4 feet out of all of them. That really has me confused.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

A 4ft gusher makes it interresting when adjusting the lifters... sounds like you have good pressure and flow to the lifters. Are you still carrying 75# when the lifters start to clatter? 

At first I was wondering if the main bearings were not lined up with the oil galleys in the block. That does not seem to be the case if you are getting good flow through the push rods (the 4ft squirt of oil). 

I haven't had much time to check my manuals but will do so very soon. If need be I can uncover the 355 (350 bored .030 over) I have on my engine stand and take a peek at the galleyways that lead to the lifters.

I have also been looking at this site:

http://www.hotrodlane.cc/New LS Links Page/LS Engine Overhaul/Engine Overhaul Menu.htm

and was wondering about the pressure relief spring in the oil pump. But if you are still carrying good oil pressure when the lifters collapse we'll have to look elsewhere.


----------



## ctstewart000 (Nov 4, 2008)

SABL said:


> A 4ft gusher makes it interresting when adjusting the lifters... sounds like you have good pressure and flow to the lifters. Are you still carrying 75# when the lifters start to clatter?
> 
> At first I was wondering if the main bearings were not lined up with the oil galleys in the block. That does not seem to be the case if you are getting good flow through the push rods (the 4ft squirt of oil).
> 
> ...


Ill have to check and see how much the pressure drops.


----------



## emilio garcia (Apr 14, 2008)

ps get youre lifters and prime them by hand and see if they hold the pressure if not get a hold new set of lifters some place else


----------

